# Carrier experiences or opinions?. . .



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

I am new to spoiled maltese and have been lurking and learning for a few months and decided I had best become official and so I introduced myself over on the Introduce Yourself forum. 

I have been on the hunt for a carrier for my littlest dog Lu and have been reading umpteen posts about people’s thoughts and experiences etc. I want something purse-like and discreet for times when I don't want to attract attention to Lu. There are times when I simply don't have time to visit with every person who thinks she’s adorable. I have considered the Kwigy-bo Alexa in black or brown, The Gramercy from Trixie and Peanut in black, 
http://www.trixieandpeanut.com/travel/137753.html, the Studded Bowler by Paws Unleashed in brown http://www.petfavors.com/pu-studded-bowler-pet-carrier.html, the Brooklyn by Petote, in black http://www.funnyfur.com/petote-brooklyn-pet-carrier.aspx, the Getaway Pet Carrier by Jaraden in black or brown, http://www.jaraden.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=135&Itemid=194, or maybe the Park Avenue Carrier by Pretty Smith Designs (but it's been discontinued and I haven't found anyone who has it in stock.) http://www.pretty-smith.com/psparkavenuecarrier.htm

Thoughts or experiences any of you have had with these carriers would be greatly appreciated as I try to narrow down my search for the “perfect” carrier.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's something that might be along the lines of what you're looking for: Designer Dog Carriers, bags, and totes for casual and airline approved carriers - Dog Collars, Designer Pet Carriers, and Dog Clothes - Glamour Dog
See what you think cuz they have some discreet carriers available.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

As much as I love how the Kwiggy Bo looks ( i have the Alex) it will never be my carrier of choice, especially on airplane trips. It tips over WAY too easily and it's not fair to the dog inside to tip over when he/she is just moving around. 

I don't have experience with the other bags but I know other will! We love our dog bags here  For being 'purselike' the Kwiggy Bo sure fits that bill and maybe it will be ok for just around town, but after taking it cross country - never again.

ETA - welcome to SM!


----------



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

Hmmm that's good to know about the Alex and definitly something I need to take into consideration. Thanks so much for sharing your experience with the Alex. I don't do lots of traveling but when I do travel it would be nice to only take one carrier rather than one for on the plane and one to carry around elsewhere. It makes sense that the Alex or Alexa would be a bit tippy since they are quite narrow. I hadn't thought about that before now though. 


The Studded Bowler by Paws Unleashed is one that I learned about on a yorkie forum. One of the people talked about being really happy with the carrier she just picked up and had a photo of her little one lounging around in it. I seems relatively stable and I like the large pockets, just wasn't sure if it would be discreet enough with just the mesh. That is also my concern with the Getaway Pet Carrier and the Park Avenue. 


I saw a post from 2008 on here about the Gramercy from Trixie and Peanut and they said it was really discreet but I have wondered if it might not stiff enough to hold it's shape. I have never seen one in person but in the photo it sort of looks soft that way. The Bowler, Getaway and Park Avenue all seem to have a bit more form to them and in the photo I saw of the Bowler it seemed pretty stable and not like it would collapse on the dog or tip over. I get the impression the others are similar in that way but still wonder about the mesh having no cover and if that might be an issue sometimes? 


I have looked at the Brooklyn by Petote but have wondered if it might be a bit formal for everyday running around. I think I lean toward the Studded Bowler or the Getaway but am hoping to hear from others with hands on experience before I make a final decision. 


I've never purchased a carrier and so have zero experience and am hoping to avoid purchasing one and then discovering there was something I didn't consider. I'm also hoping to avoid having a closet full of carriers that I don't use.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

When i travel (esp with 2 dogs) I use a Sturdi divided bag but they arent' really purse like. You can put up the flaps though and they are discreet. Pet Carrier


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Very wise consumer you are---I always like to get firsthand experience as well.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I have to agree with Stacy. I have some bags similar to what you have posted. Josey doesn't like bags that tip over or, "cave in" or, aren't well ventilated. I know this isn't the style you're looking for, but, honestly.....this is Josey's bag of choice. She LOVES the Fundle Bag! When we travel, she's in this in the airport, stores, everywhere we go. You can zip it closed. I put a small blanket underneath her, so, she's really cozy. I use a different bag for on the plane. 
Fundle, Want to know more about Fundle Pet Slings? Pink Puppy Luxury Pet Boutique Free Shipping in USA


----------



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

I've read about the Fundle and looked at them at one of our local stores. What size is Josey and what size Fundle do you have? The Fundle comes in Mini, Standard and Large but I have only seen the Standard in person and it's huge for Lu. I had considered having a sling type carrier whether it be a Fundle or some other design and a purse type carrier for occassions when a sling type isn't going to do the job. How do you like the way the Fundle closes? If I got a Fundle I think I would have to get a mini because the Standard is simply too large in every respect. The bag about drowns poor Lu, even if I put a blanket in there it would have to be a pretty good sized one to take up enough space and then the padded top is a bit stiff for her. A mini might be an option though as I'm sure everything would be sized down. I just didn't want to order one and then find out it wouldn't work. 


I have wondered about this other style of sling type carrier that I came across on Ebay. It's just fabric with no padding on the bottom but I thought maybe with a pad or blanket to make it cozy and give more support it might work. They have a small that seemed like it would be small enough. The price is certainly decent! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Oxford-Cloth-Sling-Pet-Dog-Cat-Carrier-Bag-3-Size-/310324422648?_trksid=p4340.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DPI.WATCH%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D15%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D2151268032691950810 From the photos it seems like it zips up part way and leaves a hole for the dog to peek out and there are several fabric options for color or pattern.


As I think about it I do have two different carriers that I could use on a plane, I just thought it might be nicer not to use one on the plane and a different one for general use but it probably wouldn't be the end of the world it's not as though a purse or sling would take up much room in my suitcase and that would give Lu a more standard type bed while not at home. I have a Sherpa original carrier that I know she has already flown in when travelling with her previous owner, and I purchased a Sleepypod Mini (Petal Pink for breast cancer) that is supposed to work for in cabin use and is pretty much adorable.


Hmmm so much for my theory on not having a closet full of carriers, I guess I'm already on my way and it's only been 4 months! A sling type and a purse type and hopefully I will be set for carriers for a bit.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the Kwiggy Bo Alex and really like it for Lola. But probably wouldn't use it for the plane. I also find it tips too easily. I would prefer two big pockets rather than 4 small too. 

I am also looking for something for Penny, who is carried more and likes her head out. I was thinking either hotdog bag or fundle. Can the fundle we only over one shoulder?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the cross body bags, as you don't need to worry about the bag slipping off the shoulder. 
I have some shoulder bags as well, but I always held onto them with a hand on the strap over the shoulder. So I like that the cross body type frees up your hand.
I have the The Fundle as well. I like it. And I like that the strap is nice and wide so it doesn't dig into the shoulder. And it has an interior clip that you can attach to the harness. Most bags have an interior clip, very important.
Maureen, I have only tried the Fundle cross body, haven't tried just over the shoulder.
I like the cross body as your hand sort of falls near the passenger, so you can pat her easily.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Canada said:


> Maureen, I have only tried the Fundle cross body, haven't tried just over the shoulder.
> I like the cross body as your hand sort of falls near the passenger, so you can pat her easily.


Thanks Jill, I just sometimes feel a bit claustrophobic with something with weight right across my body. It can wreck your clothes too. It is annoying because I have narrow shoulders so across would stick better. It may be ok. But would just like to know as I don't have anywhere local that sells them I don't think. Have you seen the mini? I think that is the size for my Pen. :thumbsup:

Sorry OP, I hope this helps you too. :blush:


----------



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

No appologies necessary. I think an open discussion about some of the pros and cons of different carriers is benificial to everyone.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I have the mini and the standard sized fundles. I first ordered the standard size. It was too big for Josey. So, then, I ordered the mini size and that works best for her. So, I use the standard size for Mandy on bitter cold days in the winter, when I'm out and about and don't want her paws to get cold. She likes the bag, too. I love the cross over type bags, too, Jill. My hands are free to shop and pay for items and Josey is completely safe. She won't fall out. The cross over type bags actually don't bother my back, like a traditional bag that you carry over only one shoulder. Maureen, I would not carry the Fundle over one shoulder. It's meant to be carried across your body, so, the bag is mimicing how you would actually be carrying your pet. I don't think Josey would feel safe if it was on one shoulder, either. Also, the Fundle has a side bag on each side that I can put my c.c.'s, i.d., poo bags, etc. So, I don't have to carry a handbag. It seems like with the Fundle, I have less adjustments. Carrying a bag over one shoulder, I was constantly fussing with the straps and adjusting. Hope that makes some sense. It's just personal preference. I don't think the Fundle looks as "stylish" as other bags. But, I use it, because, Josey prefers that bag. It's very obvious she's very comfortable in it and she likes to sit and look out and observe everything. If you zip her up in it, the top cover is mesh/well ventilated.


----------



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

So you have a Mini Fundle, excellent! How big is Josey? 

You mentioned earlier that you have some bags similar to the purse style that I have been looking at. Do you have any favorites in those, style/function even though Josey prefers the Fundle? I think I still want to have a sling type and purse type. 

It is sounding like for a sling type bag I may need to take a better look at the Fundle Mini for Lu. I'm still waffling a bit though as that sling bag I found on ebay is sort of interesting and dirt cheap. I may pick up one of those and see if I can put enough support in it to make Lu comfortable. Just watch, I'll do that and then end up ordering a Fundle anyway! I think I had better start figuring out which closet I'm going to use for the carrier collection I wasn't going to have. 

Hmmm. . . now for the purse style. . . decisions, decisions. . . There is nobody in my area that carries much for purse style carriers so I'm kind of stuck having to figure out something from online photos/descriptions and somebody else's experience. Hopefullly I can gather a bit more info before taking the plunge.


----------

